# Ortler Umrundung



## Rockey (12. September 2005)

Hi, 
wir planen nächste Woche die Ortlerumrundung aus der Moutain-Bike (von wann??) nachzufahren.

Hat jemand vielleicht GPS Tracks für die Tour?
Auch für jede weitere Info wäre ich dankbar....

Folgender Streckenverlauf:
1.Tag:
Latsch - Tarscher Pass - Ultental - Haselgruber

2.Tag
Haselgruber - Rabbital - Pso Crecena - Pejo - Bozzi Hütte

3.Tag
Bozzi Hütte - Pezzo - Gaviapass - S.Caterina - Branca Hütte - Pizzini Hütte

4.Tag
Pizzini Hütte - Pso Zebru Bormio - Grosio - Rif Chiesa

5.Tag
Rif Chiesa - Pso Val Vera Arnoga Torri d'Fraele - Bocch. Forcola - DreiSprachen Spitze - Trafoi

6.Tag
Trafoi - Sulden - Madritschjoch - Zufallhütte - Latsch


----------



## Elmar Neßler (12. September 2005)

hi,

bin die tour 2002 mitte september gefahren solo gefahren. ist eine klasse runde.

mit GPS-daten kann ich nicht dienen, die streckenfindung ist aber nicht wirklich kompliziert, ich bin mit dem roadbook aus dem heft und der kompasskarte 072 gut zurecht gekommen.

habe die übernachtungen stellenweise anders gelegt, da ich die route wie vorgeschlagen nicht immer stimmig fand.

zahlreiche bilder zur tour gibt's hier:

http://home.arcor.de/elmarnessler/pages/ronda_extrema/ronda_extrema_2002_frame.html

den schlenker über grosio kann man sich an sich sparen, einfach von bormio rauf zum lago di cancano ist in meinen augen viel sinnvoller. der passo verva von grosio aus ist am ende recht steil, in eita gibt's ein nettes schild das einem mitteilt, dass die steigung bis zu 30 % hat und man nur mit einem allrad-wagen dort rauf fahren kann ... bin die piste vor 5 tagen runter (also von arnoga rauf und abfahrt gen grosio), das war okay. umgekehrt ist da sicher einiges schieben dabei ...

viel spass,
elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidh (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

hat evtl. mittlerweile schon mal jemand einen Track für diese Tour aufgezeichnet?

Ich will die Tour im September machen und da wäre das ganz nett.

Besten Dank und Grüße!


----------



## All-Mountain (24. Januar 2011)

Ich kann nicht glauben, dass es für die Tour keinen Track gibt. Bin jedenfalls in den üblichen Portalen nicht fündig geworden. 

Die Tourenbeschreibung aus der Mountainbike ist ja 1:1 die "Ronda Grande 10: Um den Ortler" von Achim Zahn

Auf dem Goldseetrail sind mittlerweile Biker zumindest wieder geduldet, oder?


----------



## Uphillerer (24. Januar 2011)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht glauben, dass es für die Tour keinen Track gibt. Bin jedenfalls in den üblichen Portalen nicht fündig geworden.
> 
> Die Tourenbeschreibung aus der Mountainbike ist ja 1:1 die "Ronda Grande 10: Um den Ortler" von Achim Zahn
> 
> Auf dem Goldseetrail sind mittlerweile Biker zumindest wieder geduldet, oder?


 
Beim Stanciu kannste dir die Tour auch runterladen. Die geht bei ihm jedoch nicht übers Tarscher Jöchl, sondern über die Innerfalkomei-Alm. Etwas weiter, aber angeblich mehr fahrbar. Ansonsten sind die Touren gleich.

Der User, der hier öfters postet und die Tour zu Teilen gefahren hat, bietet sie auch als kostenpflichtigen Download an. 

Ich möchte sie dieses Jahr auch fahren. Goldsee-Trail-Sperrung würde ich über die Tageszeit umgehen. Das Problem wird wohl eher das Wetter sein, da man hierfür durchgängig gute Bedingungen braucht. Muss man dann wohl flexibel bei einer Schönwetter-Periode losfahren können.


----------



## derwolf1509 (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo Bikerkollegen,

ich habe auch vor dieses Jahr eine Ortlerumrundung zu machen. Die Tour steht im großen und ganzen. Ich werde die Runde gegen den Uhrzeigersinn fahren. Hier die Eckdaten:

St. Maria - Umbrailpass - Boc. di Forcola - Malga Pedenolo - Val die Rezallo - Fumero - Passo del Alpe - Gavia Pass - Pezzo - Montozzo - Lago Pian Palu - Dimaro - Revo - Brezer Joch - Laureiner Alm - Gampenalm - St. Walburg - Innerdurach - Innerfalkomaialm - Naturnser Alm - Latsch - Prad - Glurns - St. Maria

Der Teil bis Dimaro ist klar. Teile davon bin ich schon gefahren. Unbekannt ist mir der Teil ab Dimaro. Ist jemand schon Teile davon gefahren? 

Bin auf eure Meinung gespannt. 

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## derwolf1509 (2. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

keiner Tipps zu den Letzten Tagen der Runde?

Danke Euch...


Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## dede (2. März 2012)

Brezer Joch realtiv langweiliger Waldübergang (kenn in aber nur in der klassischen N-S Richtung, wobei das fast egal ist in dem Fall). 
Falkomai rüber zur Naturnser Alm mit einigen Schiebepassagen, aber an sich sehr schön. Ab der Naturnser Alm nicht die Hm auf der Schotterpiste vernichten sondern einen der wirklich tollen Trails ins Vinschgau runter fahren, wovon aber die meisten technisch recht anspruchsvoll sind (30a, 28er).
Wenn du noch ein bißchen wartest, dann kannst du einige der Abschnitte im neuen Transalpbuch (erscheint voraussichtl. Mitte März) nachvollziehen. Da wird dann auch eine (die klassische) Ortlerumrundung vorgestellt.....


----------



## ]:-> (4. März 2012)

Hallo, 
bin vor ein paar Jahren die original-Route von bike-gps gefahren und kann an der Routenführung absolut nix aussetzen. Jetzt muss man nurnoch die "Öffnungszeiten" vom Goldsee-Trail beachten.
Viel Spass!


----------



## derwolf1509 (5. März 2012)

Hi,

Was mich an der klassichen Umrundung stört ist der Montozzo. Ich finde das die Überquerung von der Seeseite her absolut keinen Sinn macht. Da gerade diese Abfahrt vom Montozzo zum See mit eine der schönsten ist die ich in den letzten Jahren gefahren bin. 

Ansonsten gebe ich dir recht. Matritsch Joch ist genail, bin ich aber schon gefahren. Genauso das Rabbi Joch und den Tarscher-Pass. 

Die Variante wäre mal was neues. Bis auf den Montozzo. Aber den fahre ich auch gerne nochmal.  

Würdet ihr die Runde so fahren oder gibt es daran was größeres Auszusetzen? 

Danke euch!


----------



## dede (5. März 2012)

Montozzo kannst wunderbar umfahren über den Tonale und die "Strada del Commun" (kurze Schiebestellen). Genial in dieser Richtung ist dann auch eine leicht erweiterte Runde/Routenführung unter Einbeziehung des Tornantissimatrails und des Passo delle alpi (oder aber auch Bormio 3.000) statt des Gavias.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (6. März 2012)

Falls du mich meinst, Montozzo ist in der Bike-GPS Runde nicht drin. Zumindest in der, die wir uns 2008 gekauft haben.

Soweit ich das aus dem Kopf zusammen bringe war das:
Start in Glurns - Madritsch Joch - Naturnser Alm - Rabbijoch - Cercen - Tonale - Gavia - Zebru - Boc. di Forcola - Dreisprachenspitze - Glurns

Denke mit dem Trail aus der Transalp-Challenge von 2010 in umgekehrter Richtung kann man Tonale - Gavia noch schöner gestalten. Was bleibt ist der Gavia als Straßenpass, wobei der insgesamt auf der Tour nicht wirklich gestört hat.


----------



## dede (6. März 2012)

yep! Gavia kannst aber mit dem Zusatzschlenker über die Tornantissima genialst umfahren. Wird halt eine Etappe mehr in Summe, aber der Trail ist das in jedem Fall wert, ohne Übertreibung einer der besten der Alpen überhaupt....


----------



## OptiMist (6. März 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Montozzo kannst wunderbar umfahren über den Tonale und die "Strada del Commun" (kurze Schiebestellen). Genial in dieser Richtung ist dann auch eine leicht erweiterte Runde/Routenführung unter Einbeziehung des Tornantissimatrails und des Passo delle alpi (oder aber auch Bormio 3.000) statt des Gavias.....



Der Tornantissimatrail soll doch im letzten Sommer teilweise zerstört worden sein.
Ist der wieder OK? 
Bzw. Bei wem kann man sich im Sommer kurzfristig erkundigen?


----------



## dede (6. März 2012)

Yep, da ist eine Mure abgegangen soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe. Würde mich diesbzgl. bei Adamello Bike oder aber in Grosio beim Touribüro erkundigen. Letzte Instanz wär der Uli Stanciu selbst, denn der Trail wurde ihm zum 50. Geburtstag "geschenkt".....


----------



## fonker (11. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend,

gibt es aktuelle Information ob der Tornantissima Trail wieder in Ordnung und befahrbar ist? 
Wir wollen den den Gavia Pass wie oben beschrieben umfahren. Von Ponte di Legno - Vezzo d Oglio - Monte Pagano - Passo Mortivolo - Passo Foppa - Tornantissima - Grosio - Frontale - Passo dell Alpe - S. Catarina. 

Den Streckenteil von Grosio zur Gavia Straße kennen wir schon von der Albrechtroute, der Teil von Ponte di Legno zum Tornantissima ist uns unbekannt. Hat hier jemand einen Gps Track oder andere Information zur Strecke bzw. Höhenprofile o. Ä.?

Über Infos wäre ich super dankbar

Gruss Frank


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand ein paar GPS-Daten zur Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (13. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe gibt es eine Runde im Uhrzeigersinn und eine gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.
In welcher Richtung läßt sich denn eine 5 Tagesrunde mit 7 bis 8,5 Tausend HM leichter realisieren?


----------



## All-Mountain (14. Juli 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein paar GPS-Daten zur Runde?



Einen noch nicht selbst gefahrenen Planungstrack kann ich anbieten:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xhpfzmjukyondure
Sollte aber nachfahrtauglich sein.


----------



## bikeseppl (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo bin die Runde 2010 gefahren, GPS Daten gibt es hier.
Den Passi del Zebrù mußten wir auslassen da sich einer von uns an der Wade verletzt hat und schlecht laufen konnte.
Wir sind in Meran gestartet und mit der Bahn von Latsch nach Meran zurück gefahren.

Servus Reiner


----------

